# Deer for Dinner!



## Fish1970 (Nov 19, 2013)

A man kills a deer and takes it home to cook for dinner. Both he and his wife decide that they won't tell the kids what kind of meat it is, but will give them a clue and let them guess. The kids were eager to know what the meat was on their plates, so they begged their dad for the clue. Well, he said, 'It's what mummy calls me sometimes'. The little girl screams to her brother 'Don't eat it, it's an a$$hole..


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

-_O-


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

still laughing


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

:rotfl:


----------

